# Center Guages



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

So i thought i was all cool and was going to make a guage cluster for my 240sx except the metal iwas using aparently was crap and disintigrated when i tryed to hole drill throught it, soo back to the drawing board, any ideas? I'm replaceinjg me center vent with em.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

never mind, ebay is magic eBay Motors: Nissan 240SX 3 CNC Gauge Pod Aluminum 52mm S13 180SX (item 300040557411 end time Oct-21-06 13:48:32 PDT)


----------

